# Quick Question



## reggie6 (Nov 3, 2006)

Dumb question incoming but this is my first time using ATI Tool.

After a profile is loaded, do I need to keep ATI Tool running in the background and minimized (tray icon present) to keep the clock settings that have been loaded active or can I exit out of ATI Tool altogether for my entire Windows session and still keep the clock settings?

Thanks in advance. Great program!


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 4, 2006)

No need.  After you load ATITool to set the clock, you can exit.  There is a setting to auto exit after loading ATITool (and loading profile contain setting clock).

You need to keep ATITool running (and minimized, tray icon present) if you want ATITool to control your fan speed according to temperature.

Regards,
Arto.


----------

